# looking for info on E4 September Elk Hunt



## harrisonhounds (Jul 19, 2011)

I used all my luck to draw the E4 Elk tag for september. I am looking for any info no land owners in the area, anyone that has hunted elk there. Or if there are any guides in that area also if anyone knows someone with a plane to fly the area. Please get with me if you may be willing to help. What does the average tresspass fee cost?

Thank You


----------

